# Weekend Smoke



## shorte2326 (Mar 4, 2013)

20130302_185648.jpg



__ shorte2326
__ Mar 4, 2013






I have a local store that has on a regular basis cheese of all kinds for as low as $1.49 lb. So i stock up and then have a smoking weekend. So I smoked about 10 lb.this weekend













20130302_152934.jpg



__ shorte2326
__ Mar 4, 2013


















20130302_181541.jpg



__ shorte2326
__ Mar 4, 2013





Now the wait begins!


----------



## jp61 (Mar 4, 2013)

Looking real good! 

I like smoking cheese, but it always seems to plug my pipe.


----------



## handymanstan (Mar 5, 2013)

WOW   Now that's the way to do cheese.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I don't have enough refrigerator to do that much at one time.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   Going to have to find one to go into the garage.

Stan


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Mar 6, 2013)

Nice load of cheese! We're starting to get low and need to do some more!


----------



## driedstick (Mar 6, 2013)

"Looks like you CUT the Cheese".........
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   That looks good. I need to do some more also.


----------



## kenmus (Mar 29, 2013)

looks very good. cut that small does that cut the smoke time down? i notice that most are leaving it in full blocks. i have been cutting mine about an inch thick.

my first got to warm and went through the grate. i got the matz to try next. i love to smoke    and eat.   ken


----------



## pc farmer (Mar 29, 2013)

kenmus said:


> looks very good. cut that small does that cut the smoke time down? i notice that most are leaving it in full blocks. i have been cutting mine about an inch thick.
> 
> my first got to warm and went through the grate. i got the matz to try next. i love to smoke    and eat.   ken


Get a pellet smoker from Todd, cheese will never melt again.


----------



## terrymn (Mar 30, 2013)

c farmer said:


> Get a pellet smoker from Todd, cheese will never melt again.


Completely agree!  I'm doing a small batch today in balmy MN - 52F and sunny (even with 95% snow cover - melt, please melt!!).  With the AMPS, a tray of ice right over the pellets, a gallon bottle of ice above that, and an umbrella to keep direct sun off the smoker, I'm rolling TBS at 60* IT.


----------



## kenmus (Apr 6, 2013)

i did get a pellet smoker from todd. the mistake i made was putting it to close under the cheese. it got to warm over the smoker and

went thru the grates and

driped on the pellets and put them out. the gage in the door stayed at 70 degrees so i didn't look in. now with my matz it works great.

did some abts today on the matz but the bottom of the bacon stayed raw. guess i'll have to flip them half way thru. i still like the matz

love to smoke     thanks    ken


----------



## toby bryant (Apr 6, 2013)

That is a nice batch of cheese Thumbs Up. Now for the long hard wait!


----------

